# Razer deathadder MAJOR PROBLEMS



## snuwfer (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok this is a long one. but i havent found any help even from my school tech administrators. and at razer support either. so ill suite this as best as i can.

First off, i have windows 7 home premium 64 bit. had it for about 1 month so far. and i got a razer deathadder mouse. installed all the drivers and firmware updater's. then i loaded up my game soldier front. played it for about 3-5 min and then screen freezes, blue screens, gives memory dumps. all that.

When i uninstall the drivers and just plug in play the mouse, it all works fine, no bsod's. so its clearly the drivers.

i went into the event viewer and found the stuff about the bsod's that got caused. and this is what came up.

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" /> 
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID> 
<Version>0</Version> 
<Level>2</Level> 
<Task>0</Task> 
<Opcode>0</Opcode> 
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-03-07T08:48:55.000000000Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>20609</EventRecordID> 
<Correlation /> 
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" /> 
<Channel>System</Channel> 
<Computer>OWNER-PC</Computer> 
<Security /> 
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="param1">0x0000001e (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)</Data> 
<Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP</Data> 
<Data Name="param3">030710-23150-01</Data> 
</EventData>
</Event>

another thing i might add because i think it could be neccecary is the 'bugcheck' number, or w/e its called. 0x0000001e

i talked to someone on soldier front that had the same problem i did, he said he contacted geeksquad and they fixed it for him. he said that they gave him a new motherboard and it stoped bsod'ing. i have no clue what motherboard he had, or got. also i dont know how to find what motherboard i have but my specs are 
windows 7 home premium 64bit OS
4gig ram
AMD ATHLON(tm) II X2 215 Proccesser 2.70 GHz and its an HP.
Hopefully someone can help me. thanks.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

Download PC Wizard 2010 from my Sig and use that to find out your specs like Motherboard...

Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## snuwfer (Mar 7, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Welcome to TSF.
> 
> Download PC Wizard 2010 from my Sig and use that to find out your specs like Motherboard...
> 
> Redeye3323 :wave:


So is that all you're going to say, or am i going to get help with this?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

snuwfer said:


> So is that all you're going to say, or am i going to get help with this?


To sort out your problem, sometimes we need to attain these things.

When I reply to a topic, I usually see it through till it is Solved.

What drivers did you uninstall that sorted the problem?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

snuwfer, in your first post you said "i dont know how to find what motherboard i have." Redeye asked you to download a program that would give you the name of your motherboard. This information might be relevant for troubleshooting your problem.

Please post the full blue screen error message, including the Stop code and file name.

Have you contacted Razer to see if there are any known problems with their drivers or firmware in Win7-64?

Please post a link to the firmware you installed. Firmware updates are only installed to fix a particular problem or add a new feature to the device. Did you read the update features list before installing to see if the firmware update was intended to solve your BSOD problem?

If the blue screen Stop code starts with 0x0000001e, this usually indicates a hardware problem (motherboard or RAM), but can also be due to faulty drivers or a problem with your antivirus software. Do you have any red or yellow flags in Device Manager? What antivirus are you using, and have you tried disabling it?

If it's a USB mouse, test it in the PS2 port with an adapter. This will help to rule out the USB port if your problem is mobo-related.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Koala, I didn't think he got why I had asked him to do that.

He said something about Drivers and I think that may be a big factor in it, could you please explain what you meant by your drivers...


----------



## snuwfer (Mar 7, 2010)

Alright first off, this is the site and link for the latest drivers. http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=383&nav=0,48

and this is latest firmware. http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=433&nav=0,48

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001e (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 030710-23150-01.

is the full thing i believe. ive also tried every usb port on my whole computer, i have 6 in the back on the motherboard, and 2 on the front. which i believe is the ps2. all get bluescreen'd eventually. yes ive already contacted razer. they said that my problem COULD be haveing integrated video. they said through the phone if i had an actual card it might not occure. but my school administrator in the tech room said that might not be it. i talked to one of my friends and he said his bsod's was a motherboard related issue. he said he didnt know what board he had, or the new one he got from geeksquad. ill get my motherboard info in a sec. also, when i completely uninstalled the razer deathadder drivers, the bsods stopped. and everything worked fine as a plug and play mouse. i just want all my features.


----------



## snuwfer (Mar 7, 2010)

Also, my school admin said if i found bios updates for my motherboard, it might fix the problem if its motherboard related. he thinks my 1000MHz 1mili second response time, is too fast of a response time for my motherboard to keep up with, causeing the bsod. he says if its motherboard related updateing the bios stuff might fix it. but hes not sure.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It may be worth a try but make sure the drivers are legit and you are careful as you can ruin your motherboard otherwise...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What make/model is your motherboard?

Updating the BIOS can be risky. You would need to check the features list for the update to see if it will fix your specific problem, otherwise you could be causing more serious problems than just a faulty mouse.

Ask your school's IT tech to show you what a PS2 port is. The 6 USB ports you've tried are USB, not PS2. I just want to test the mouse on the PS2 port to eliminate USB as a possible cause for your problem.

To test a USB mouse in a PS2 port, you need to plug the mouse into an adapter, then plug the adapter into the PS2 port. See pic below.










Did the Razer support tech give any other options related to 64-bit Windows 7 drivers? Integrated graphics seems an unlikely reason for a mouse to be failing.

Have you tried an earlier version of the driver, even an old Vista driver?

I see you have another thread open in the Windows forum about this problem. Please provide the zip file that jcgriff2 asked for. This will tell you exactly what your problem is, then we can start looking for solutions.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`

Dup thread in Windows 7/ Vista has been closed -

Razer deathadder drivers causeing BSOD

jcgriff2

.


----------

